# Stove Gasket concern



## billbo (Dec 6, 2009)

I was going to run stove gasket around the outside of the top of my drum to better seal up the Weber lid. I bought a kit but when I read the directions it said to keep away from food. It is a fiberglass kit.

I know that a lot of people have used this on their drums and offsets. Any thoughts here? I have always been one to use caution.


----------



## billbo (Dec 6, 2009)

Here is what I was going to do to give you a better idea. I was going to run the gasket around the lip the lid sits on.



Here is the kit I bought.


----------



## rickw (Dec 6, 2009)

I see no reason you can't use it. For one, it's relatively low heat you're working with and two, the food will never be in contact with the gasket. I used it in one my drums.


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 6, 2009)

I've seen this question come up a few times. As long as the gasket is not above the food, there is no problem. Yours is below it. In fact, that is the same gasket they sell as a replacement for the big green egg. I guess they are just concerned about any fibers falling off into food. You know how it is these days, everything comes with a warning.


----------



## got14u (Dec 6, 2009)

what he said !
Use it and smoke on


----------



## taterdavid (Dec 6, 2009)

I had that kit but returned it, I didn't like the idea of the fibers in my food. I use 4 big clamps I got to hold the lib on tight. It works pretty good and the clamps were 99cents each.


----------



## ddave (Dec 7, 2009)

Should be fine.

That is the same gasket that is in between the Weber ring and the inside of the the drum on mine.

I don't think you have any thing to worry about unless you are dragging the meat across it on it's way into the smoker. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I think their concern is with the fibers but essentially its on the outside of the drum and the lid will sit on top of it.

Dave


----------



## coyote-1 (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't see any real benefit from sealing. And given that I do NOT want to risk getting fibergalss in my food, I'd opt not to seal.


----------



## billbo (Dec 7, 2009)

My problem is that my Weber lid is less than perfect and I am losing a lot of air flow from around the lip. The drum will not shut off and runs too high because of this or I wouldn't even bother.

I am going to give it a whirl and see if there is any improvement.


----------



## petewoody (Dec 7, 2009)

I used the fiberglass gasket on my ECB but the glue dried out very quickly and the gasket detached in places. I replaced it with the gasket for the BGE which is a felt-like material and it has held up well.


----------



## ddave (Dec 7, 2009)

That's because you don't have a UDS. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  It's extremely important to be able to control the amount of intake air in a UDS if you want to have any chance at all of controlling the temp.  It's not a matter of losing heat, it's a matter of generating too much of it because of increased oxygen to the fire.

Dave


----------



## billbo (Dec 8, 2009)

That is my exact problem, too much air flow.


----------



## ddave (Dec 8, 2009)

Welcome to my world, brother. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









If you mounted it to the outside of the drum at the spot you were pointing in the pic, I think you'll be fine.

Dave


----------



## acemakr (Dec 8, 2009)

I used the gasket on my ecb lid - had to seal up the leaks if I had any hope of keeping a constant temperature. It's a very recent mod - if it fails, I will look into the green egg gasket; didn't even think of it before.


----------



## billbo (Dec 9, 2009)

I installed the gasket yesterday. I also had a friend weld my intakes as I did have gaps around them. After welding I ran a bead of fireplace morter arond the intakes. 

Hopefully this will cut down on my unwanted air flow!


----------



## rickw (Dec 9, 2009)

I would bet that sucker will run great now. If I ever were to build another there's no doubt I would have the intakes welded.


----------



## travcoman45 (Dec 9, 2009)

I think yall be fine Billbo, ya use it a few times an it's gonna season just like the inside a yer drum an perty much seal itself up.


----------



## grillindad (May 25, 2012)

I know this is a super old thread, but I thought I might get some input here.

I had a concern about installing the Grapho-glas gasket in my Master Forge Dually charcoal grill, especially since the worst gap was in the back right on the warming rack. I think I found a way to keep the fiberglass from floating around or touching the food: run a bead of high-heat silicone on any of the gasket that's on the inside of the grill. Does this sound like a good idea to anyone?


----------



## pvillecomp (May 28, 2012)

Why not just use the high heat Silicone to make the gasket instead. Run your bead on the Grill wait a few minutes then put you lid on with a piece of plastic wrap around the lip of the lid. The plastic wrap will keep the lit from sticking to the gasket until it cures.


----------



## elbob17 (Jun 13, 2014)

Genius idea.  Not sure why that never crossed my mind.


----------



## billbo (Dec 6, 2009)

I was going to run stove gasket around the outside of the top of my drum to better seal up the Weber lid. I bought a kit but when I read the directions it said to keep away from food. It is a fiberglass kit.

I know that a lot of people have used this on their drums and offsets. Any thoughts here? I have always been one to use caution.


----------



## billbo (Dec 6, 2009)

Here is what I was going to do to give you a better idea. I was going to run the gasket around the lip the lid sits on.



Here is the kit I bought.


----------



## rickw (Dec 6, 2009)

I see no reason you can't use it. For one, it's relatively low heat you're working with and two, the food will never be in contact with the gasket. I used it in one my drums.


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 6, 2009)

I've seen this question come up a few times. As long as the gasket is not above the food, there is no problem. Yours is below it. In fact, that is the same gasket they sell as a replacement for the big green egg. I guess they are just concerned about any fibers falling off into food. You know how it is these days, everything comes with a warning.


----------



## got14u (Dec 6, 2009)

what he said !
Use it and smoke on


----------



## taterdavid (Dec 6, 2009)

I had that kit but returned it, I didn't like the idea of the fibers in my food. I use 4 big clamps I got to hold the lib on tight. It works pretty good and the clamps were 99cents each.


----------



## ddave (Dec 7, 2009)

Should be fine.

That is the same gasket that is in between the Weber ring and the inside of the the drum on mine.

I don't think you have any thing to worry about unless you are dragging the meat across it on it's way into the smoker. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I think their concern is with the fibers but essentially its on the outside of the drum and the lid will sit on top of it.

Dave


----------



## coyote-1 (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't see any real benefit from sealing. And given that I do NOT want to risk getting fibergalss in my food, I'd opt not to seal.


----------



## billbo (Dec 7, 2009)

My problem is that my Weber lid is less than perfect and I am losing a lot of air flow from around the lip. The drum will not shut off and runs too high because of this or I wouldn't even bother.

I am going to give it a whirl and see if there is any improvement.


----------



## petewoody (Dec 7, 2009)

I used the fiberglass gasket on my ECB but the glue dried out very quickly and the gasket detached in places. I replaced it with the gasket for the BGE which is a felt-like material and it has held up well.


----------



## ddave (Dec 7, 2009)

That's because you don't have a UDS. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  It's extremely important to be able to control the amount of intake air in a UDS if you want to have any chance at all of controlling the temp.  It's not a matter of losing heat, it's a matter of generating too much of it because of increased oxygen to the fire.

Dave


----------



## billbo (Dec 8, 2009)

That is my exact problem, too much air flow.


----------



## ddave (Dec 8, 2009)

Welcome to my world, brother. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









If you mounted it to the outside of the drum at the spot you were pointing in the pic, I think you'll be fine.

Dave


----------



## acemakr (Dec 8, 2009)

I used the gasket on my ecb lid - had to seal up the leaks if I had any hope of keeping a constant temperature. It's a very recent mod - if it fails, I will look into the green egg gasket; didn't even think of it before.


----------



## billbo (Dec 9, 2009)

I installed the gasket yesterday. I also had a friend weld my intakes as I did have gaps around them. After welding I ran a bead of fireplace morter arond the intakes. 

Hopefully this will cut down on my unwanted air flow!


----------



## rickw (Dec 9, 2009)

I would bet that sucker will run great now. If I ever were to build another there's no doubt I would have the intakes welded.


----------



## travcoman45 (Dec 9, 2009)

I think yall be fine Billbo, ya use it a few times an it's gonna season just like the inside a yer drum an perty much seal itself up.


----------



## grillindad (May 25, 2012)

I know this is a super old thread, but I thought I might get some input here.

I had a concern about installing the Grapho-glas gasket in my Master Forge Dually charcoal grill, especially since the worst gap was in the back right on the warming rack. I think I found a way to keep the fiberglass from floating around or touching the food: run a bead of high-heat silicone on any of the gasket that's on the inside of the grill. Does this sound like a good idea to anyone?


----------



## pvillecomp (May 28, 2012)

Why not just use the high heat Silicone to make the gasket instead. Run your bead on the Grill wait a few minutes then put you lid on with a piece of plastic wrap around the lip of the lid. The plastic wrap will keep the lit from sticking to the gasket until it cures.


----------



## elbob17 (Jun 13, 2014)

Genius idea.  Not sure why that never crossed my mind.


----------

